# L'écran s'obscurcit ... HS ?



## salvatore (13 Janvier 2004)

L'écran de mon powerbook dvi m'inquiète. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à trouver ce qui cloche ?

L'écran s'obscurcit de manière inopinée, et le seul moyen de le réveiller est de fermer le capot et de le rouvrir (l'action sur les touches du clavier ne le rallume pas). L'obscurcissement n'est pas total : on discerne vaguement le bureau. 

Par ailleurs, de temps à autre, l'écran "papillote", c'est-à-dire que l'on discerne l'apparition de voiles noirs (de l'ordre du dixième de seconde) pendant un laps de temps d'une seconde environ.

Le phénomène ne s'est pas reproduit pendant un temps, après que j'ai :
- rédémarré sur système 9
- zappé la PRAM
- reseté le power manager
- reseté  la VRAM

Mais le bug est revenu après 7 à 8 heures de fonctionnement.

Bizarrement, il se manifeste plutot lorsque le mac est sur batterie (et plutot en fin de batterie). 

Le cd de test hardware ne révèle aucune panne.

Serais-ce un problème lié au circuit d'alimentation, à la batterie, ou -pire hypothèse- mon écran qui rend l'âme ?

Ce powerbook à 20 mois environ. La batterie a perdu beaucoup de sa capacité, comme c'est le cas, hélas, pour nombre de ces machines.

Si vous avez une idée, merci de m'en faire part.


----------



## maousse (13 Janvier 2004)

salvatore a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement, il se manifeste plutot lorsque le mac est sur batterie (et plutot en fin de batterie).


c'est pas tout simplement parce que tu le manipules plus quand il est sur batterie que branché (sur les genoux ou autre....) j'ai eu à peu près la même situation avec mon ibook (voile noir, pareil, rétroéclairage qui s'arrête...) et c'était la "carte inverter", le lien entre la carte mère et l'écran, et peut-être bien la nappe de fils qui va avec. S'il fonctionne bien le reste du temps, je pense pas que la dalle soit endommagée.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2004)

Soit les tubes de rétroéclairage de ton écran sont en train de rendre l'âme, soit la gestion de ces tubes par l'OS est buggé. Ce n'est pas la dalle TFT qui est en cause mais son éclairage.
S'il est sous garanti....


----------



## salvatore (13 Janvier 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'était la "carte inverter", le lien entre la carte mère et l'écran, et peut-être bien la nappe de fils qui va avec.



Ca me semble bien plausible ça. Faudra que je jette un oeil sous le capot pour voir.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> S'il est sous garanti....



Hé non hélas, j'ai dépassé les 12 mois. 

Merci pour vos réponses, je suis un peu rassuré. Je croise les doigts pour que ce ne soit qu'un faux-contact, auquel cas c'est récupérable avec un peu de bricolage.

[editt] Tiens donc, Google m'a trouvé deux bookmarks bien intéressants pour les powerbook users : http://www.pbfixit.com/ et http://www.powerbooktech.com/  ... je vais fouiller là-dedans [/edit]


----------



## salvatore (14 Janvier 2004)

dernières nouvelles du front : je m'aperçois que la panne ne se produit JAMAIS quand je suis sur secteur ET sans la batterie.

je suis bon pour un changement de batterie.


----------



## salvatore (2 Février 2004)

Last but not least, je viens de m'apercevoir que le problème ne se manifeste pas du tout quand je boote depuis un autre compte utilisateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quand je suis loggé depuis le compte principal, le fait de pincer légèrement le powerbook sur le côté droit provoque immanquablement la panne (obscurcissement de l'écran) lorsque je suis sur batterie. J'ai donc cru à un problème hardware... 

Mais -surprise !- la panne n'est pas reproductible depuis un autre compte utilisateur, il doit bien s'agir avant tout d'un bug software. Là je nage complètement


----------



## vincmyl (2 Février 2004)

Si c'est que la batterie tu as de la chance....


----------

